# Want to know about AFDA. South african students reply PLEASE!



## Zoya (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, I have applied in AFDA. I am an international student. Want to know it AFDA is good enough or not. Also, how much can a student earn in South Africa part time. Please reply as I have to make a decision soon. Thanks,


----------

